# Cheap, small MIDI-Foot-Controller for Axe-FX



## joe-tofu (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm in desperate need of a relatively small MIDI-Foot-Controller (Axe-FX-compatible) that doesn't cost a fortune. 

At the moment I have a Behringer FCB that is just too big and overbloated for my liking. A maybe 5/6-button-switch to change presets would be awesome, but I don't want to shell out over 200 for something "that simple" (see Prostage X07 for example) 

Oh yeah, it has to be compatible to an Axe-Fx Standard.


----------



## nangillala (Sep 28, 2012)

I use a Boss FC-50 for exactly this. Got it for 50 or 60&#8364; and it's very cool. Works with battery so you don't need another power supply at the front of the stage and you can simply add another pedal for tap tempo or stuff like that.


----------



## joe-tofu (Sep 28, 2012)

And it's compatible with the Axe-FX "out of the box"?


----------



## 1NJ3CT10N (Sep 28, 2012)

JoeTFUL said:


> And it's compatible with the Axe-FX "out of the box"?



Any 3rd party midi foot controller is going to need a little programming to work correctly with an Axefx. Expecting a controller to work right "out of the box" as in "plug in and go" is unlikely. Are you just wanting to change patches with this or do you want to turn on/off effects within a patch? Or both?


----------



## Rook (Sep 28, 2012)

G sharp?

Roland/boss also make several ranging from one or two button up to about 6.


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 28, 2012)

Liquid foot jr? Small but not cheap


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Sep 29, 2012)

A behringer fcb 1010 is like 150 brand new it can be used with a axe out of the box and it works great .


----------



## 1NJ3CT10N (Sep 29, 2012)

Gilbertsgotbrootz said:


> A behringer fcb 1010 is like 150 brand new it can be used with a axe out of the box and it works great .



Um..... Did you read the OP?


----------



## nangillala (Sep 29, 2012)

joe-tofu said:


> And it's compatible with the Axe-FX "out of the box"?



Yes it is.
It will switch the first 127 presets. (you can configure an offset in your axe, though).

The only thing I had to change was what the external (/extra) pedal does. I think it was linked to the tuner and I changed it to tap tempo.

Cheers


----------



## 4Eyes (Sep 29, 2012)

if you want to have some fun, you can try this - FCB1010 Re-house project


----------



## mike0 (Sep 29, 2012)

what about this?
Tech 21 MIDI Mouse | Sweetwater.com

Edit: i know it's not 5/6 buttons, but it makes up for it with its extremely small size and is relatively easy to scroll through presets


----------



## Shask (Sep 30, 2012)

Tech 21 Midi Moose, Rocktron Midi Mate, etc....

And I agree, any pedal is going to require some programming. The only "plug-n-play" controller will be a Fractal MFC-101.


----------



## danielsand (Oct 1, 2012)

4Eyes said:


> if you want to have some fun, you can try this - FCB1010 Re-house project



If that sounds like a lot of work, you can just cut away the expression pedals on the FCB1010. I did that, and it was quite fun, and only took a few hours. 






Remove the expression pedals. They have connectors which you can unplug. Also you'll loose the transformer and the on-off switch. 





Some tape to prevent metal shavings from touching the electronics. 





Add the bottom lid again and just saw through the body. 





Done. The yellow wires are for power. It runs on 9VDC or 9VAC. Just add a small dc-connector and run it on an external power supply. Or add midi phantom power like I did. (Plenty of good writeups for doing that available.)





Project complete. The plastic sides help hiding my uneven sawing.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 1, 2012)

What were the before and after measurements?
Did you add jacks to add external expression pedals?
Nice mod.


----------



## MikeSap (Oct 1, 2012)

That fcb mod is awesome! I run one and never use the expression pedals! Deff going to have to try this out!


----------



## 1NJ3CT10N (Oct 1, 2012)

Pfft, a hacksaw! Would have been way more epic with an angle grinder and a rooster tail of sparks, LOL! Nice Mod.


----------



## danielsand (Oct 2, 2012)

Shannon said:


> What were the before and after measurements?


It went from being around 690 mm (27") to around 500 mm (20"). 


Shannon said:


> Did you add jacks to add external expression pedals?


I did not add expression jacks. Although I tried soldering a potentiometer directly to the wires just to test it. If i remember correctly I had to add a resistor somewhere to get the full range. It uses an optical sensor with the built in expression pedals:






Shannon said:


> Nice mod.


Thanks, although I'm just doing what others have done before. See for example: 
https://forum.ableton.com/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=149208


----------



## danielsand (Oct 2, 2012)

MikeyENGL said:


> That fcb mod is awesome! I run one and never use the expression pedals! Deff going to have to try this out!



Thanks! 

These are all pictures I have of my mod:
http://parkmetall.se/daniel/fcb1010/

I also recommend adding phantom power. This is a good guide:
http://www.voes.be/fcb1010/pdf/fcb1010%20phantom%20power%20adaptor.pdf

I didn't bother with the rectifiers though. Just soldered the two power wires to the midi port.


----------



## joe-tofu (Oct 20, 2012)

danielsand said:


> Thanks!
> 
> These are all pictures I have of my mod:
> http://parkmetall.se/daniel/fcb1010/
> ...



Totally thinking about that. An FCB without the Expression Pedals and phantom power sounds like the perfekt Foot-Controller. Unfortunately I have only basic knowledge about electronics ... we'll see if I understand those guides.


----------



## Seanthesheep (Oct 20, 2012)

dat FCB mod.

Im actually REALLY interested in doing this to mine. 

just need to figure out how to deal with the expression pedals as I know nothing about electronics


----------

